# spine trouble



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm having trouble finding the spine on a Tica that I'm rewrapping. It's sort of weird but I'm consistantly finding the spine in 2 locations 180 degrees apart. Is this possible? 

Thanks for any input.

Walt


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats a new one for me, I will have to stay tuned in to hear what comes out in the wash with this. as far as I know the spline is where the material overlaps when the blank is made on the mandrel... why it would have 2??? well, I guess it would be hard to go wrong on guide placement. Maybe the spine is so light on this blank its hard to distinquish..


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

That's really not that uncommon. Just pick one & you'll be fine. Remember, the spine is not a "thing", it's an effect. And a greatly over-rated effect at that.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

How important is it that the guides folow the spine? I always thought it was imperitive. Guides ON the spine for casting..OPPOSITE for spinning? am I right??


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Thanks Clyde; I was hoping that would be the answer. I thought I was losing my mind. 


Walt


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

"Spine" is probably the most over-rated aspect of building a rod that there is. If people didn't "expect" it to be done, I wouldn't waste my time doing it.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Hello Clyde*



Clyde said:


> "Spine" is probably the most over-rated aspect of building a rod that there is. If people didn't "expect" it to be done, I wouldn't waste my time doing it.


I have read your theory on splines on a few postings. You seem to feel very strongly that it's not a big deal. In no way do I doubt or argue your point but I would like to ask why you feel this adamant on this topic?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Any rod with the guides on top of the rod is going to be unstable. Put a load on the rod with guides on top and the rod is going to want to twist, no matter where the spine is. Put the guides on the bottom (spinning, spiral) and the rod is now completely stable, no matter where the spline is.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*sounds good, thanks for the reply.*

ok, Thats seems like a fair analogy that makes perfect sence, I follow that. But you feel that the energy that creates the unstableness can not be channeled to be used to some sort of advantage? Or its so small it does not matter one way or the other?


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*here's one*

Spiral wraps..would that eliminate or accentuate the natural twist a rod undregoes when loaded? I have always wondered what a spiral wrapped surf rod would cast like..Anybody ever tried it?


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Spiral wraps*

I hate to act dumb but What are we refering to as a "spiral wrap" I have heard the term and cant say I know exactly whats being talked about.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

The guides are wraped in a spiral around the blank..The stripper guide starts on the "top" and the rest progressivly roll around to the "bottom" Basically starting like a casting and ending like a spinning..Commonly referred to as "acid wrap" from the guy who first pioneered it being asked if he was on acid when he wrapped that rod. You see a lot of "stand up" or boat rods wrapped this way.


----------



## Donald (Oct 25, 2006)

*Ohhhh Ok.*

I got it. I have seen pics of these but never knew the proper name of them. Thanks for setting me strait ..


----------



## gundalba (Oct 29, 2006)

Most comes with two (primary and secondary) and use the primary(more prominent) one.
It is good you have it at 180 as a lot comes with 90 or so.
Over rated may be but heard it is quite important for 12'+ distance rods.


----------

